# Chicken Boy Slam w/ a Leopard Red



## txzin (Dec 12, 2006)

Flounder King does it again!


----------



## txzin (Dec 12, 2006)

I throw one thing now. CKB Flounder King. I staked out Marburger's for days and bought a ton of them as soon as they were dropped. Hasn't failed me yet and hasn't been out fished yet.


----------

